# Probiotic Yogurt??



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Lately there have been a lot of poopie questions on the forum and a lot has been said about probiotics and yogurt use. For those of us a little in the dark and going through some poopie issues(Fergus) I would like to know how many of you use yogurt on daily basis and how you use it. What brand do you use? and do you mix it with kibble? or do you just give it as special treats? If any of you started using it to try to help soft poopies, has it helped, have you noticed a difference? I know a lot of questions:redface: I would like to try this to see if it will help with Fergus and incorporate it into their daily diet. Thanks for the help


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I mix either the Trader Joe's Greek or the Fage brand yogurt with Oliver and Comet's kibble in the mornings


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I give my three Stoneyfields French Vanilla with cream on top-they get a tablespoon as their lunch meal-or if not using that I will give them a tablespoon of cottage cheese. 

I have to use the French Vanilla because the Princess Miss Paige knows if it's the low fat stuff and will not eat it.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I use suppliments for probiotics. Here is what Sabine (a pet nutritionist) said in a letter to me. "when giving a probiotic supplement like for example the NOW acidophilus, you are introducing a much larger concentration of very specific bacteria strains to the digestive tract. It is near impossible to get the same therapeutic effect from yogurt, especially when probiotics are used to counteract digestive issues or antibiotics"


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Jenn, thanks for asking this one. I look forward to the various experiences and opinions!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I give Benji and Lizzie plain organic yogurt 2 tablespoons a day every afternoon.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe and Stella each get a heaping teaspoonful of Axelrod fat free plain yogurt each day. I just give it to them on the spoon and let them lick it off. This is also a great way for us to give Stella her Angel Eyes.

I used to mix yogurt in with Roscoe's food, but I stopped for a couple of reasons. Number one, it was super annoying to have to wash his incredibly yogurty face after every meal. Number two, if we ever ran out of yogurt, he would refuse to eat his kibble without it.

I give the yogurt AFTER they finish their breakfast every morning. They think it's a treat for being good and finishing all their food!

I don't know that it works wonders on their stools, as Stella had great poop before I started giving her the yogurt, but it definitely helps with the stinky farts! Both of them are yucky tooters sans yogurt!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Not to argue with a pet nutritionist or anything, but ever since giving Kubrick a shallow tablespoon of Fage yogurt every day his poops are noticeably firmer! On the days when I or my husband forget to buy the next container, his poop will soften within the next couple of days, until I start giving him yogurt again. In addition, adding yogurt to his food every day helped get rid of an ulcer he had in the back of his mouth. So I refuse to believe that the probiotics in yogurt don't work as well as buying supplements.

I give the yogurt as a dollop on top of the kibble (not mixed in) as Kubrick likes to lick it all up before starting dinner and he doesn't get the dirty yogurty face that Natalie mentioned as he's a very careful eater. Hithcock is a messy eater and definitely used to, though! 

Be warned, though, that not every dog like yogurt! Hitchcock would eat it for a while but then started refusing to do it. So not all dogs like the taste.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

So I picked up some yummy plain organic yogurt(low fat) from the grocery store and they LOVE it! I have given it to them as a dollop on top of their meals, and that does seem to help them not to get it in their beards. I have to say I was skeptical about the poop firming benefits, however Fergus has had it for 3 consecutive meals and his poopies were nice and firm today.....YAY!!!! I am going to continue to give it to them with their meals, I don't see how it could hurt


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

We were thinking of yogurt and asked our vet. I have a hard time keeping yogurt stocked for the humans in the house! Instead, we use a probiotic capsule: vetri-mega. I open the capsule and sprinkle half on his kibble once a day. More than half seems to be too much for his system


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, it has been about a month since I started giving Sydney a spoonful of plain yogurt at dinner time and so far, everything has been great (knock on wood). It hasn't been long enough yet to conclusively say it has eliminated her occasional issues but so far so good! If the solution was really this easy, I will be kicking myself for not starting this sooner!!

She seems to really like the yogurt, but it certainly has not had an impact on her willingness to eat her non-yogurted breakfast so I think we are ok that way. I also have given it as a "dollop" on top which hasn't been an issue in terms of messiness.

Anyway, thanks to all of you for the tip!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I give Lola a tsp of Greek Gods nonfat plain yogurt with her morning feeding every day. I started it because she was cleaning herself alot after her walks and her saliva was turning her hair red. It has definitely helped in that arena. Her eyes seem less runny as well. Never had a poop problem as she is on a raw diet and just poops out a few acorns every morning and evening.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i give or should say gave django a spoonful of greek yogurt daily, he won't go near anything else! i stopped because i read somewhere the yogurt can cause ear infections in dogs. he's had a run of those lately so i've stopped the yogurt and a treat i think was causing this problem. i hope to reintroduce the yogurt because he loved it. also, since i stopped, his poop got softer and he's had a few belly issues as well. he gets a pepcid every third day but there's something in the yogurt that keeps things balanced. i know purina makes a product called floriflora which is probiotics that you sprinkle on their food. i've tried this but my dog had no interest in it.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

I am a yogurt advocate so I started giving Luci 1/4 C. every night for her bedtime snack starting as an 11 week old puppy.. She does not let me forget! She is now 17 mos. and her elimination has been consistently perfect. I make my own yogurt, by the way. So simple and easy to do. I suppose that I should try stopping it to see what happens (like any good scientist) but I really don't want to mess (literally) with success.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I've had Snickers now for all of 6 weeks. Those six weeks have been an amazing learning experience for both of us! :rockon: I've also always been an advocate of yogurt for anyone / thing that will eat it. When I don't (read run out of) add a lean teaspoon of Greek - full fat - yogurt to her kibble, well, she flatly won't eat it. So we have a routine. Tuesdays I buy Yogurt!

Poop - the only time she's ever had any issue at all is when we 'over did' the chicken training treats, and then the stool was just a bit soft - nothing any worse than that.

I have a daily morning yogurt myself, and will usually allow Snickers to clean all of the nooks and crannies out of the cup while I'm grooming her. She doesn't seem to mind the comb quite so much.

Jim and Lynda and the P&P machine.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jenn, I am one that swears by this! I give my guys a good Tablespoon of Stoneyfield Organic Low Fat Vanilla (their favorite) every day. I have done this for about 3 years or so and since then I have not had ONE single poop issue or ONE single ear infection! My guys love it.

In fact, whenever I get a foster, I usually start them on it as well, and if they are not eating (or I am pup sitting one who does not eat) the yogurt gets them eating. Dogs seem to just love it! 

Now some have said to me that the dogs digestive system kills the good bacteria. If that is the case, I am not sure how it works - but I swear by it!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Auntie Laurief,

You really should try the Stoneyfields Organic French Vanilla with Cream on Top-it's the best. The only bad thing is it's not low fat. But mom knows by now that I WILL NOT eat any other kind of yogurt. Rommy Man will eat the low fat "stuff"-he has no taste in my opinion-Ms Frannie (who thinks she is the Queen) will not eat any kind of yogurt-but that's okay then there is more for me.

Miss Paige-The Princess


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

okay, back with the yogurt it is! how much do you give your hav? djangos 10 pounds i only give him a teaspoon


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I give each of mine a tablespoon. They weight 13lbs-Paige, 16lbs (all muscle) Rom, 10lbs Ms Frannie.

Pat


----------



## Feisty (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, what a great idea! I'm all for harder poops but Ari won't eat his kibble unless there's some people food mixed in. He goes on hunger strikes and some days eats only one meal after vomiting up bile because of his overly hungry tummy. So I plopped a tablespoon of probiotic yogurt on top of his kibble this morning and though he hesitated and sniffed at it (it was blackberry apple flavoured) he did eat his whole bowl of breakfast! I'll see in a few days if it works on the hardness factor.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

the things we do for our little guys. my friend mixes a raw egg with the dogs kibble to get him to eat, he's a big english bulldog.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Miss Paige - I am sure it is they yummiest!! But Auntie Laurie keeps these guys on low fat stuff - they re 17, 16 & 15 lbs!! Imagine if we added cream????? 

Again - I swear that there has not been a single dog in my house, whether it be mine, a rescue or dog sitting, that has not jumped right into a bowl that has yogurt in it. 
I give approx 1 Tbsp a day for each -


----------



## chloegirl (Jun 13, 2010)

Became a new mom of a rescue female havanese a few months ago. She had loose stool from the first day......

I began reading and picking up tips from this forum....I feed her orijen red and I give her 2 Tbs as a treat after our evening walk as her treat since I only give her flossies as treats.

Her stool has been hard since I started this routine....I am happy to report she is healthy and happy (like I am). She is an absolute love!!!! I am really enjoying this breed.


----------

